# Wer hat den schönsten Körper?



## dhaddy (14 Okt. 2012)

Wer hat den schönsten Körper? Was liebt man an diesem Star?


----------



## neman64 (14 Okt. 2012)

Es kann nur eine geben



 

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## ssiiggi (14 Okt. 2012)

mir fehlt Collien oder Annemarie in der Umfrage


----------



## Rumpelmucke (15 Okt. 2012)

Von denen? Keine.


----------



## comatron (15 Okt. 2012)

Natürlich (und die fehlt hier unverständlicherweise) Schneewittchen bei den sieben Zwergen hinter den sieben Bergen mit den sieben Bäumen.


----------



## eis (15 Okt. 2012)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Von denen? Keine.



.... nicht mal im Ansatz !!


----------



## Death Row (15 Okt. 2012)

Man sollte die Frage in "Wer hat die dicksten Hupen?" umbenennen. Das würde viel eher passen. Mir sagt keine der Damen zu, nääh!


----------



## MUH (15 Okt. 2012)

Wenn von denen dann die Ferres.


----------

